# Bravo TV in UK is showing Strikeforce Fedor Vs Rogers on Sunday



## ArghZombies (Jul 10, 2009)

Just saw a trailer on tv now, and can't see a post about this here yet, surprisingly, so here you go. 

This Sunday, 21:00 on Bravo, Strikeforce Fedor vs Rogers is airing. And it's Free too! (If you get Bravo already that is).


> 21:00
> 
> Strikeforce: Fedor Vs Rogers
> 
> Explosive mixed martial arts action from the other side of the Atlantic featuring some of the most brutal fighters in the world. Master of Russian military combat Fedor Emelianenko faces unbeaten American Brett Rogers in the cage.


Source http://www.bravo.co.uk/tv-listings/?b_chnl=1&d=3&t=4


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info mate +rep


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

**** yeah!! The bravo site shows it as a 3 hour show. I thought it was 2 hours?

It's a shame they didn't air the Carano vs Cyborg event.

Repped (looks like you need it).


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Those reps you got were puny - this is how a real man reps:


----------



## sunley213 (Feb 5, 2007)

Cheers +rep


----------



## ArghZombies (Jul 10, 2009)

Cheers for the Rep guys, but I do it for the love! ;-)

Reckon it's 3 hour show so they can add loads of adverts in. Is it a PPV in the states? That'll be the reason I bet.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

Top man, repped up


----------

